# What can I do with this kitchen?



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Remodel project includes updating a 1950s kitchen and if possible adding better access to the basement, which is currently only accessed through the garage.

Customers want wall removed and galley kitchen changed to island kitchen. There's a small half bath that can go since it's the third bath on the floor.

I did a rough design and just plunked the fridge where it is. Where can I put the fridge, how can I add preferably 6' or more of upper cabinet space near the sink?

Budget is not huge, but I could shrink the larger windows height and move the sink over there. Could possibly rework the stairs. Reworking the entire space is not out of the question.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Option. But fridge is still floating without really enough room to put a pantry on the side. I do like the look of no wall cabinets on the window wall. They have a nice back yard and a dark living room, so the open view out would be a good design element.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

something along these lines for reworking the space.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Andrew, Looks like the island is a ways away. Is that the right location?

One option would be to try to get the range into the island and free the outside wall for the fridge.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

You're right, the island can go closer. I kept the walkway the same but previously it was range across from DW. Now 48" would be enough.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's my 20 min shotgun attempt (throw a lot of stuff at it and see what hits) with three possible range locations. It's pretty darn cramped and I don't love it, but it might give you a few ideas. 

The 9'6" is a bit of a pain, if you can make that wider it opens up a bunch more options for keeping 3' alleyways.
That big window so close to the pantry wall is kind of annoying too, two matching 3' windows might help, or just covering over the powder room window all together and moving the wall.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

With the above suggested layout, would there be enough room for a pantry or cupboard system on the wall where the Fridge was originally positioned? Sort of a mini depth pantry?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

All good ideas. I'll think on it for another few days.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Seems to me like the island size is about right but what if you switched the long side paralell to the dining table. It would bring the working surface into a more natural position and would invite people to work, sit, eat on both sides.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Seems to me like the island size is about right but what if you switched the long side paralell to the dining table. It would bring the working surface into a more natural position and would invite people to work, sit, eat on both sides.


I'll play with that idea too. Metro, I have a feeling you'll get to see this one, it's the one you just provided a quote for.


----------

